# Η σημασία του κόμματος



## FunkSoulBrother (Mar 27, 2011)

Άλλο το
"Rachael Ray finds inspiration in COOKING HER FAMILY AND HER DOG"
και άλλο το
"Rachael Ray finds inspiration in COOKING, HER FAMILY, AND HER DOG".

Τηλεμαγείρισσα είναι η γυναίκα, όχι ο Χάνιμπαλ Λέκτερ!

http://foodnetworkhumor.com/2011/03/we-found-it-the-corniest-magazine-pun-of-all-time/


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Μένει το τεράστιο μυστήριο του ρόλου των κομμάτων στον μεγαλογράμματο τίτλο: EAT, RAY, LOVE. Φάε, Ρέι, αγάπη; Φάε, αγαπητή μου Ρέι; Φάε την αγάπη της Ρέι — αλλά πήραμε τα κόμματα αποκάτω και τα βάλαμε αποπάνω; :)


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Mar 27, 2011)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Μένει το τεράστιο μυστήριο του ρόλου των κομμάτων στον μεγαλογράμματο τίτλο: EAT, RAY, LOVE. Φάε, Ρέι, αγάπη; Φάε, αγαπητή μου Ρέι; Φάε την αγάπη της Ρέι — αλλά πήραμε τα κόμματα αποκάτω και τα βάλαμε αποπάνω; :)


 
(Με γεια και το καινούριο ανανεωμένο σάιτ, παρεμπιπτόντως.)

Ε, είναι ακατανίκητη η έλξη των τιτλατζήδων για λογοπαίγνια. Τι σημασία έχει αν δεν βγάζουν
και τόσο νόημα, ή έχουν χάσματα συντακτικά; "Να τρως και να αγαπάς, Ρέι", θα απέδιδα το νόημα.
(Ο τίτλος βασίζεται στο βιβλίο "Eat, Pray, Love", που έγινε και ταινία με την Τζούλια Ρόμπερτς.)

Όσο για τα κόμματα; Ίσως να υπήρξαν θύμα τυπογραφικού τσουναμιού που τα πήρε και τα σήκωσε.


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2011)

FunkSoulBrother said:


> (Ο τίτλος βασίζεται στο βιβλίο "Eat, Pray, Love", που έγινε και ταινία με την Τζούλια Ρόμπερτς.)


Και έλεγα ότι κάτι μου θυμίζει (να φανταστείς ότι το έχω δει το έργο, αλλά το attention span μου σε σχέση μ' αυτό περιορίστηκε σ' εκείνο το δίωρο). Μου έλυσες ένα τεράστιο μυστήριο. Μια απορία λιγότερη σ' αυτή τη ζωή...


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Mar 28, 2011)

nickel said:


> Και έλεγα ότι κάτι μου θυμίζει (να φανταστείς ότι το έχω δει το έργο, αλλά το attention span μου σε σχέση μ' αυτό περιορίστηκε σ' εκείνο το δίωρο). Μου έλυσες ένα τεράστιο μυστήριο. Μια απορία λιγότερη σ' αυτή τη ζωή...


 
Δεν νομίζω να σου έκανα χάρη που σου την ξαναθύμισα, έστω κι από γκελ! Τόσο χλιαρή και άνευρη ταινία. Τεσπά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2015)

Κοντέψαμε να πέσουμε κάτω από τα γέλια όταν είδαμε τον τίτλο στην οθόνη. Ο Ξηρός ήταν μεταμφιεσμένος σε ποδήλατο; Μέχρι να καταλάβουμε τι εννοούσε...


----------

